# Bentonite solution.



## scotty (Oct 23, 2006)

Im just reviewing all the book that I have read in the past few months so that i can correct and add tothe notes in my card file. 
Im reviewing Home brewing and wine making by W.H.T. tayleur.


WOW its only 30 years old. Well when one buys only used books on amazon that usually sell for from one cent to 3 dollars i guess i should expect it.
Actually i have one new one by the american wine society







Well to the question.
He talks about making a 5% solution 
This consists of 1 pint of water with 1 ounce of bentonite thoroughly mixed into it.
He says use water that has been boiled and cooled .
The dosage is 1 to 2 teaspoons of the liquid per gallon.
He also says wait a minimum of 12 hours before using it.
also to mix your dosage in apint of your juice before mixing it in.
The last item he says is that this liquid does notdeteriorate but improves with age.


Any comments on this item anyone???


I supose i will try it on a batch of my redneck special in the future where i intend to use bentonite in the primary to see how well that works. *Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2006)

Improves with age, bentonite, thats weird.
*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## scotty (Oct 24, 2006)

Be more specific please. 


I think the man is saying that the effectiveness of the bentonite solition improves with age but it certaintly is not clear as to exactly what he means.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2006)

Very interesting pk. But I'll still stick to my SuperKleer until it fails me.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 25, 2006)

I believe in the kit wines you add in the primary and at the very end.


----------



## scotty (Oct 25, 2006)

wadewade said:


> I believe in the kit wines you add in the primary and at the very end.




twice???????


----------



## geocorn (Oct 25, 2006)

Until the last few years, bentonite was always added to wine kits at the end. Winexpert changed that. They discovered the bentonite works better in fermentation process due to the circulation created by the yeast. *Edited by: masta *


----------



## scotty (Oct 25, 2006)

geocorn said:


> Until the last few years, bentonite was always added to wine kits at the end. Winexpert changed that. They discovered the bentonite works better in fermentation process due to the circulation created by the yeast.




Thanks for the input George
So now we add it into the primary in most kits????
That was my next experiment because i believe Masta said the same thing about the circulation.
So perhaps this liquid bentonite solution that has had some shelf time being put into the primary may be a bit more effective than just mixing it at the time we would normally be adding it to the primary?????*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Wade E (Oct 26, 2006)

Is it twice. I think you add it at the beghinning at least in the
Island mists and you clarify it at the end. Is Isinglass the same
because I know thats what the Island nist came with to put in at the
end.


----------



## scotty (Oct 26, 2006)

My kit used the bentonite in the primary and the claro at the end. Thats the system i used on my redneck special and will use till i can find reason to do otherwise.


----------



## jhansen31 (Jan 9, 2007)

For what it is worth I just started a E. C. Kraus California Connoisseur (7.5 L)</span> Merlot. In the primary fermentation you add the Bentonite. You do add a clarifier Isokleer, in the final stage once the degassing is complete.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome jhanson, please share your experiences withus and we like pictures here also.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum jhansen. Hope you find it useful as a resource as we all learn from each other. If you are ever in need of supplies or kits, remember who hosts this forum. George is super on customer service and has top notch prices.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2007)




----------

